# sky box problem



## partnership (15 Jan 2014)

Ok box says no signal tried plugging out etc sky will charge 100 for engineer as box out of warrentry. Can't get through to cancel or talk to someone who might help their service dept just say nothing they can do. Help


----------



## robert 200 (15 Jan 2014)

The same thing happened to me last week - when I refused to pay the €100 they said they would throw in a HD sky box - i accepted . The repair man said the dish had moved in the recent 
storms. I was happy with the result .  BEST OF LUCK


----------



## SparkRite (15 Jan 2014)

partnership said:


> Ok box says no signal tried plugging out etc sky will charge 100 for engineer as box out of warrentry. Can't get through to cancel or talk to someone who might help their service dept just say nothing they can do. Help




A 10 sec "Google" threw up these sites among many others, may be of help.........

[broken link removed]



http://diagnostics.sky.com/no-satellite-signal


----------



## wbbs (15 Jan 2014)

Had same problem with recent storm, got a local guy to adjust aerial, only cost €30, couldn't justify paying 100 to Sky.


----------



## partnership (15 Jan 2014)

I did google those websites before posting and tried the advice. I managed to get through to sky eventually and they are sending engineer out waiving fee and got credit and deal on broadband as well. Hopefully engineer will sort.


----------

